# Which author do you own the most books by?



## starfish (Mar 1, 2012)

Ive just had 5 more Ed McBain novels from his 87th Precinct series arrive via ebay. I now own 48 out of the 54 novels in that series, 37 of which i have read. I also own 2 other Ed McBain/Evan Hunter books so that makes 50 by the same author.

As the question says, which author do you own the most books by?

Edited to add. And how many do you own by them?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 1, 2012)

HV Morton


----------



## polly (Mar 1, 2012)

OMG, 48! 

I think it's 9 books by Harry Crews. I get fed up after a few by the same person.


----------



## binka (Mar 1, 2012)

h g wells

started off with the war of the worlds about six weeks ago, since then ive bought and read:
the island of dr moreau
the time machine
the sleeper awakes
the invisible man
the first men in the moon

and im now reading the war in the air

the only duff one is the sleeper awakes which has a really nasty racist undertone to it.


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2012)

Probably James Ellroy as I've got nearly everything by him and he churns them out at a fair old rate. George Orwell and John Steinbeck each get a shelf round mine.


----------



## Santino (Mar 1, 2012)

Roger Hargreaves probably


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2012)

I've read a lot of worthy and radical books, but it's Dick Francis. Soz.


----------



## Reno (Mar 1, 2012)

I have almost every graphic novel by the German comic book artist Ralf Koenig, which is 34 titles.

I must have at least 20 of Edward Gorey's picture books and collections.

Most of Pauline Kael's collections of film reviews and essays.

All of Tove Janson's Moomintroll books, including the comic collections and picture books and The Summer Book.

When it comes to proper books I probably have no more than three of four by any given author. Thomas M. Disch is high up with six titles.


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2012)

NVP said:


> Probably James Ellroy as I've got nearly everything by him and he churns them out at a fair old rate. George Orwell and John Steinbeck each get a shelf round mine.


 
Im very tempted by James Ellroy but am not sure where to start with him.


----------



## polly (Mar 1, 2012)

Reno said:


> I must have at least 20 of Edward Gorey's picture books and collections.
> 
> All of Tove Janson's Moomintroll books, including the comic collections and picture books and The Summer Book.


 


I really love the Moomintroll books. Can't wait to read them to my daughter when she's old enough, and the younger children's books are beautiful too.

Edward Gorey is brilliant too. We have the Gashlycrumb Tinies on the wall in our living room and I must have about 10 of the books too, now you mention it.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 1, 2012)

James Herbert.

Ok ok I went through a "phase"


----------



## CosmikRoger (Mar 1, 2012)

I have most of Terry Pratchett's discworld stuff.
I have every Asterix title if that counts too


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2012)

starfish said:


> Im very tempted by James Ellroy but am not sure where to start with him.


I'd go for The Black Dahlia, the first of the LA Quartet. Ace book and if you like his style you've got three others to carry on with.


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 1, 2012)

Erm, probably Conn Igguldon, i don't really follow authors but his historical fiction led me to buy the two series he has published.


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2012)

polly said:


> OMG, 48!
> 
> I think it's 9 books by Harry Crews. I get fed up after a few by the same person.


 
Its only been over the last 5 years. I was never a big reader but ms starfish picked one of them up in a charity shop, i think it was the 3rd & i got hooked.


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2012)

NVP said:


> I'd go for The Black Dahlia, the first of the LA Quartet. Ace book and if you like his style you've got three others to carry on with.


 
I think i will. The 87th Precinct novels started in the 50s so i like that period.


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2012)

SmellyGusset said:


> I have every Asterix title if that counts too


 
So do i almost, somewhere. So yes.


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 1, 2012)

NVP said:


> I'd go for The Black Dahlia, the first of the LA Quartet. Ace book and if you like his style you've got three others to carry on with.


 
You've just answered a question I needed answering.  Haven't read any of his stuff but I think I'd like it.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2012)

Isaac Asimov probably get's my runner's up spot.


----------



## Voley (Mar 1, 2012)

I hope you both like him. Have to say I'm a bit envious - I'd love to be reading his stuff for the first time. We had a short thread about him a bit back.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 1, 2012)

Probably Lemony Snicket books, since A Series Of Unfortunate Events came in lots of volumes. I don't think that says much though apart from that a series that I liked came in lots of volumes.


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2012)

Mr Moose said:


> Isaac Asimov probably get's my runner's up spot.


 
My dad had loads of his books when i was a kid, probably still does. Never read any of them though. Me that is not my dad.


----------



## telbert (Mar 1, 2012)

Conan Doyle and Tom Sharpe.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Mar 1, 2012)

This is really bad, but John grisham.  In my defence, the guy can write a tight, enjoyable page turner (you know where you stand with a grisham - good/excellent plotting, highly readable prose, next-to-no humour and a total inability to write either dialogue or characters...) and you can't give the fuckers away once you've finished em - quality easy reading with no depth.  I must have at least 7 of his books.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 1, 2012)

Philip Kerr I reckon - I think I have all his books.

eta all his adult books, not the ones he has written for children


----------



## starfish (Mar 1, 2012)

NVP said:


> I hope you both like him. Have to say I'm a bit envious - I'd love to be reading his stuff for the first time. We had a short thread about him a bit back.


 
I'll let you know  
Have you ever read Edward Bunker. You might like some of his stuff. Stark, The Animal Factory & No Beast So Fierce are pretty good.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 1, 2012)

starfish said:


> My dad had loads of his books when i was a kid, probably still does. Never read any of them though. Me that is not my dad.



Not for want of me trying to get you interested though was it, but no you was always round yer pals....

Ah, sorry, wrong kid...


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 1, 2012)

Years of living on boats and having very limited storage has meant that I'm in the habit of reading books and passing them on. I don't really have many novels at all (except the ones that I'm waiting to read), if I'd kept all the books I'd read my answer would probably be Ruth Rendell/Barbara Vine.  Possibly Steven King if I'd kept every book I'd read since I was a teenager.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 1, 2012)

Stephen King, by miles.
I do have a lot of Grisham too. His books are fun, although I haven't read one for a while.
Bloody prolific writers, taking up all my bookshelf space...


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 1, 2012)

SmellyGusset said:


> I have every Asterix title if that counts too


 
What about the Dogmatix books?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> Possibly Steven King if I'd kept every book I'd read since I was a teenager.


have you read his 'economic botany of the andean tuber crop complex'?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 1, 2012)

Pratchett, I reckon. Racking up most of Steven Erikson's work too, got 10 of his so far. Have a fair few Mieville and Gene Wolfe books, gonna get more of Wolfe.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 1, 2012)

No idea,  will have to get VP to look through the database as I can't be bothered to go through the shelves


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2012)

Pratchet


prolificness is the key. I own the entire works of authors I rate far higher but they haven't written so many as Terry.

This thread reminds me that I really do need to have a prune of the library and make some hard choices.


----------



## Ozric (Mar 1, 2012)

Robert Rankin...the drinking man's Terry Pratchett. Not necessarily literature but mostly a damn good read, and more importantly good fun


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 1, 2012)

Don't think I've read more than 10 of anyone and I've tried to clear out all but one favourite of any author. The ones I've read most of would be Bill Bryson, Pratchett, Isabel Allende, Maya Angelou (her autobiography comes in volumes), John Irving, Iain Banks, Christopher Brookmyre, Paul Auster, Tony Morrison, Spike Milligan.

e2a oh yeah, robert rankin, what with me being a drinking man.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 1, 2012)

about 10 by Anthony Burgess

some of them I couldn't read again though


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2012)

Greebo said:


> No idea, will *have to get VP to look through the database* as I can't be bothered to go through the shelves


 

You have a database for your home library.

*touch fist*


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2012)

See I have all of the Culture novels and half a dozen non M banks. Doesn't matter. Pratchet wrote more. So his are an undue skewer of book stats.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 1, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> You have a database for your home library.
> 
> *touch fist*


I haven't, VP has one for our books.  It enabled the culling of duplicates, and has prevented the accidental buying of more duplicates.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 1, 2012)

jg ballard
p k dick
chekhov
tolstoy
balzac
dickens
dostoievski

this is all on the kindle and i've hardly read any of them though.


----------



## Ozric (Mar 1, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> e2a oh yeah, robert rankin, what with me being a drinking man.


Sorry just stole a quote, could change it to  'The drinking persons Terry Pratchett'

But it wasn't, I do see your point.


----------



## DIMPLES1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Anita Shreve, though her later books got so weak I got them from the library rather than buying them. Followed by Daphne Du Maurier, courtesy of one those discount bookshops when it was her centenary.


----------



## scifisam (Mar 1, 2012)

Pratchett.

Or Shakespeare, if texts of his plays count, because I have so many different editions and adaptations of his works.


----------



## Ozric (Mar 1, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> dostoievski


Does anyone have the secret to enjoying a Dostoievksi?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 1, 2012)

Ozric said:


> Sorry just stole a quote, could change it to 'The drinking persons Terry Pratchett'
> 
> But it wasn't, I do see your point.


 
I had a point?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 1, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> See I have all of the Culture novels and half a dozen non M banks. Doesn't matter. Pratchet wrote more. So his are an undue skewer of book stats.


Not if you've also got Gerald Durrell, Tom Holt, Janet Evanovich, Sherri Tepper, Garrison Keillor, Alan Foster, Stephen King, Stephen Donaldson, Katherine Kurtz, Charles de Lint, and Diana Wynne Jones on the shelves.


----------



## DexterTCN (Mar 1, 2012)

Richard Murphy/Warren Sapir
Pratchett
PKD
Stephen King
Frank Miller
Alan Moore


Should be.....
Shakespeare
Burns

Most read author by a fucking mile...Mickey Spillane.


----------



## Ozric (Mar 1, 2012)

Quimcunx: Drinking man..you being female..I may of read too much into it.......


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2012)

robert e howard
hp lovecraft
arthur machen
edward gibbon
h john poole


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2012)

Ozric said:


> Does anyone have the secret to enjoying a Dostoievksi?


reading it is usually a good start


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Not if you've also got Gerald Durrell, Tom Holt, Janet Evanovich, Sherri Tepper, Garrison Keillor, Alan Foster, Stephen King, Stephen Donaldson, Katherine Kurtz, Charles de Lint, and Diana Wynne Jones on the shelves.


 

I find some prolific authors can get a bit mcdonalds. Enjoyable at the time but not really hitting the spot.

I don't know if you've ever tried any Grisham but he is like that. Not to say a mcdonalds author doesn't have his brilliant novels! just that sometimes you get ones that feel phoned in.

apropos of nothing, the full version of the Stand is the best king ever did IM humble


----------



## Greebo (Mar 1, 2012)

Ozric said:


> Does anyone have the secret to enjoying a Dostoievksi?


When I've got around to starting one of his, I'll let you know what worked. Don't hold your breath though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 1, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Pratchett, I reckon. Racking up most of Steven Erikson's work too, got 10 of his so far. Have a fair few Mieville and* Gene Wolfe book*s, gonna get more of Wolfe.


 

Fifth head of cerebus


You will like


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Not if you've also got Gerald Durrell, Tom Holt, Janet Evanovich, Sherri Tepper, Garrison Keillor, Alan Foster, Stephen King, Stephen Donaldson, Katherine Kurtz, Charles de Lint, and Diana Wynne Jones on the shelves.


seems to me like you won't have any difficulty clearing some space then.


----------



## killer b (Mar 1, 2012)

goscinny & uderzo


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2012)

Charles M. Schulz (Snoopy)


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Snoopy


no, you mean charles schultz. snoopy did not write peanuts.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 1, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I find some prolific authors can get a bit mcdonalds. Enjoyable at the time but not really hitting the spot.
> 
> I don't know if you've ever tried any Grisham but he is like that. <snip>apropos of nothing, the full version of the Stand is the best king ever did IM humble


Haven't read Grisham recently, but I get what you mean - similar problem with Dick Francis.  FWIW I don't tend to read the same author twice in a row, but it's nice to have several by the same person for when you know which style you want, but you don't want to remember every detail from the last time you read it IYSWIM.  Agreed about the Stand, definitely not one to read before trying to sleep though.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 1, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Fifth head of cerebus
> 
> 
> You will like


 
I have that one, marvellous. You read _Peace_?


----------



## Badgers (Mar 1, 2012)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> no, you mean charles schultz. snoopy did not write peanuts.



Edited

Originally called 'Li'l Folks' but that is not really relevant is it?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 1, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Don't think I've read more than 10 of anyone and I've tried to clear out all but one favourite of any author. The ones I've read most of would be Bill Bryson, Pratchett, Isabel Allende, Maya Angelou (her autobiography comes in volumes), John Irving, Iain Banks, Christopher Brookmyre, Paul Auster, Tony Morrison, Spike Milligan.
> 
> e2a oh yeah, robert rankin, what with me being a drinking man.


 
I found I couldn't read much of Irving or Auster past the age of 22-23.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 1, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> seems to me like you won't have any difficulty clearing some space then.


Given how many of those are ViolentPanda's?  This is a case of "what's mine is yours until you decide to get rid of any of it".


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 1, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I found I couldn't read much of Irving or Auster past the age of 22-23.


 
I was  about that age.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 1, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Given how many of those are ViolentPanda's? This is a case of "what's mine is yours until you decide to get rid of any of it".


more like a case of 'get rid of the dross and make some space for decent books' imo. except the king of course.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 1, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> I was about that age.


 
But you don't read them anymore?


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> But you don't read them anymore?


 
No.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

Good.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 2, 2012)

But I might read them again now to annoy you. 

right now.  I'm reaching for moon palace right now.....


----------



## Greebo (Mar 2, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> more like a case of 'get rid of the dross and make some space for decent books' imo. except the king of course.


Book snob! Would you feel any better if I told you that Bryson, Heller, Maupin, Vonnegut, Konrad, Satre and Genet are also on the shelves?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Book snob! Would you feel any better If I told you that Bryson, Heller, Maupin, Vonnegut, Konrad, Satre and Genet are also on the shelves?


you have a copy of satre's 'after the match-girls' strike'? or is it his 'chocolate on trial'?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> But I might read them again now to annoy you.
> 
> right now. I'm reaching for moon palace right now.....


 
You're only hurting yourself.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 2, 2012)

I like it. Feels good.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 2, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> you have a copy of satre's 'after the match-girls' strike'? or is it his 'chocolate on trial'?


"Iron in the soul"


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I have that one, marvellous. You read _Peace_?


 

One for the List there Truxta.

I re-read calde of the long sun the last month and I still need to get the others in that sequence because it is so...bizarre without context


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> "Iron in the soul"


that's SARTRE, someone else completely


----------



## Ozric (Mar 2, 2012)

Cigarettes, coffee and mostly death Sartre?


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> One for the List there Truxta.
> 
> I re-read calde of the long sun the last month and I still need to get the others in that sequence because it is so...bizarre without context


 
I've never read beyond the Book of the New Sun, found them so dense that I need to come back every few years. Will pick up Urth of the New Sun one of these days.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 2, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> that's SARTRE, someone else completely


I plead still being within 24 hours of a migraine, therefore eyes and fingers not quite completely back to normal.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Probably Lemony Snicket books, since A Series Of Unfortunate Events came in lots of volumes. I don't think that says much though apart from that a series that I liked came in lots of volumes.


 
I have not read them but have the whole lot on unabridged audio book.  

They are astounding. 
I got them dirt cheap from The Book People (literally like a tenner or something )
I listen to audio books at night to help calm my head. 
I started with trepidation after watching the film (which I did like). 
I was instantly totally absorbed. 
They are simple but complicated, light but dark all at the same time. 
They also get weirder and weirder as they go along. 

53 CDs, 58 hours of listening and we were gripped from start to finish. 
Mostly read by Tim Curry but with someone else for a bit of it as it was getting too gruelling a task 

I know they may seem "WTF" to a lot of people but we highly recommend them and they are nothing like the film. 
You could not put what is in those books in to film format and market it. 

Fucking loved it


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

Wolfe has been incredibly prolific, if I had most of his stuff he would rival my Pratchett collection, which is far from complete.


----------



## Ozric (Mar 2, 2012)

Favourite Satre is the omelet : http://pvspade.com/Sartre/cookbook.html


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 2, 2012)

JimThompson ....Stupid or what...YeaH,Clough house...yer _Stupid_?


----------



## Ozric (Mar 2, 2012)

Snap:
*October 4*

Still working on the omelet. There have been stumbling blocks. I keep creating omelets one after another, like soldiers marching into the sea, but each one seems empty, hollow, like stone. I want to create an omelet that expresses the meaninglessness of existence, and instead they taste like cheese. I look at them on the plate, but they do not look back. Tried eating them with the lights off. It did not help. Malraux suggested paprika.


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 2, 2012)

I hardly ever keep books but the novelists I've held onto are (in approx order of number of books):

Cormac McCarthy
James Crumley
Albert Camus
Willie Vlautin


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Wolfe has been incredibly prolific, if I had most of his stuff he would rival my Pratchett collection, which is far from complete.


 
I am so sad that Pratchett never caught me at the right time in my life. 
I know I would love his stuff but there is sooooo much I have no idea where to start and also so much other stuff to read


----------



## albionism (Mar 2, 2012)

Irvine Welsh


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Mar 2, 2012)

Stephen King - 28 (including the Bachman books as individuals)
Philip K Dick - 23 Titles
Asimov - 18 titles
Arthur C Clarke - 16 Titles
Ian Fleming - 15 titles
Tom Clancy - 14 Titles
Douglas Adams - 11 Titles (including, for some unknown reason, Starship Titanic)
Frank Herbert - 11 (17 if you have his Dune sequence twice, which I do in different covers)
George Orwell - 10 Titles
irvine Welsh - 10 Titles
John Gardner - 10 Titles (It's a Bond Continuation thing)


----------



## zoooo (Mar 2, 2012)

Hergé. 16 it looks like from here.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2012)

zoooo said:


> Hergé. 16 it looks like from here.


 
As in Tintin?


----------



## Epona (Mar 2, 2012)

Not sure exactly, but it's got to be Stephen King, closely followed by Reginald Hill.  I likes my horror and crime fiction!


----------



## imposs1904 (Mar 2, 2012)

Probably Ian Rankin, Reginald Hill and John Harvey.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 2, 2012)

I have just remembered that in the '70s I red quite a lot of Gunter Grass - in English translation, but I seem to have lost track of him in the '80s. The books are probably mouldering on a shelf somewhere. My reading seems to have been mostly non-fiction in the last few years.


----------



## ginger_syn (Mar 2, 2012)

Agatha Christie, I have them all.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 2, 2012)

Derrida, sadly. Nothing like reading for fun, and that's nothing like reading for fun. Got about ten of his, probably only finished a couple of the shorter ones though!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a fair collection of books by Michael Langford about film based photography. Mostly they are out of date now in the digital age, apart from the things that are common to both.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 2, 2012)

Hemingway: Almost all of them now;
R Rankin: not sure, all the Brentford Triangle; all the Dirk Gently; and some others;
Douglas Adams: everything.

Can't count them, they are in storage in UK.


----------



## Superdupastupor (Mar 2, 2012)

Brian Jacques 4 ur Redwall imagination yo!

Redwall series, I think I probably bought berween 10 & ∞  When I was 12ish  .....

Pretty sure I've read all the rebus novel but not sure that I own any of them, Edinburgh resident


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 2, 2012)

It depends whether a dodecalogy counts as one book or twelve: if the latter then Anthony Powell, of all people, probably wins. Otherwise it might be Amis the younger - it's a prize for prolificity, really, as there are lots of authors about whom I'm completist.


----------



## Voley (Mar 2, 2012)

starfish said:


> I'll let you know
> Have you ever read Edward Bunker. You might like some of his stuff. Stark, The Animal Factory & No Beast So Fierce are pretty good.


I've not read Stark but i enjoyed the other two you mention. His autobiography is a great read, too. Just like one of his novels.


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 2, 2012)

Fuck knows, they aren't in any order as i don't have room but i tend to collect authors if i like 'em.........

Neal Asher
Sheri Tepper
Frank Herbert
Iain Banks
etc etc
Stephen King
Dean Koontz (yes yes ok)
John Connolly

actually it's quite likely to be Michael Moorcock as i collected nearly all of them as a teen


----------



## polly (Mar 2, 2012)

twistedAM said:


> Willie Vlautin


----------



## ringo (Mar 2, 2012)

As a nipper/teeneager I bought and read everything by Sven Hassel, JRR Tolkien, John Fowles, Stephen King, Tom Sharpe, James Herbert, Douglas Adams

20's - Irvine Welsh, Martin Amis, Neil Gaiman, Armistead Maupin

30's & 40's Cormac McCarthy, getting there with Graham Greene

Subject-wise I think I may have the largest collection of books about reggae anywhere. I don't know of a book published that I don't have, though there are a few 1970's fanzines I only have one or two of and one of the home printed 7" single discographies produced by a one of the big collectors eludes me.


----------



## chilango (Mar 2, 2012)

Edward Abbey
Hemingway
Graham Greene
Douglas Coupland 
George Orwell


----------



## hammerntongues (Mar 2, 2012)

starfish said:


> Ive just had 5 more Ed McBain novels from his 87th Precinct series arrive via ebay. I now own 48 out of the 54 novels in that series, 37 of which i have read. I also own 2 other Ed McBain/Evan Hunter books so that makes 50 by the same author.
> 
> As the question says, which author do you own the most books by?
> 
> Edited to add. And how many do you own by them?


 
I am in love with Teddy Carella 

Would be Grisham for me too but if Le Carre had been a little more prolific it would be him .


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 2, 2012)

dessiato said:


> Hemingway: Almost all of them now;
> R Rankin: not sure, all the Brentford Triangle; all the Dirk Gently; and some others;
> Douglas Adams: everything.
> 
> Can't count them, they are in storage in UK.


 
Dirk Gently was Douglas Adams, not Rankin.

I have lots of Rankin books, lots of Pratchett books, most of Iain M Banks' books and a fair few non-M ones as well.

In terms of proper literature I've got lots of Nabokov (mostly unread, I ration myself to one per year) and almost all of Dostoevsky's output, some of them in multiple editions/translations.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 2, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


> Dirk Gently was Douglas Adams, not Rankin.
> 
> I have lots of Rankin books, lots of Pratchett books, most of Iain M Banks' books and a fair few non-M ones as well.
> 
> In terms of proper literature I've got lots of Nabokov (mostly unread, I ration myself to one per year) and almost all of Dostoevsky's output, some of them in multiple editions/translations.


 Bad typing on my part! I did know this, not sure why I typed it up wrongly!


----------



## Sweet Meiga (Mar 2, 2012)

Dostoevsky. Don't even know how many, they are all over the place.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 2, 2012)

I can't be bothered to count but it's going to be one of

William Burroughs
Jeff Noon
J G Ballard
China Mieville
Henry Miller

if we are including graphic novels then it's either Neil Gaiman, Warren Ellis or Brian Azzarello.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh yeah, Shakespeare. I forgot him! 

Yeah, probably have more Shakespeare, in various forms, on my book shelves than anything else.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 2, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Derrida, sadly. Nothing like reading for fun, and that's nothing like reading for fun. Got about ten of his, probably only finished a couple of the shorter ones though!


Why do people do this?  If I can't get into a book after the fourth attempt, it's taken to a charity shop.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Mar 2, 2012)

Patrick O'Brian  - 21 Aubrey/Maturin novels including the unfinished one

Charles M Schultz - they are distributed over a couple of locations but will be easily 20-odd

Iain (M) Banks - pretty much everything so that's 26 I think


----------



## Shirl (Mar 2, 2012)

I no longer keep books, I read and pass on.
When I did used to keep books I had all the Agatha Christie books in print as a teenager. After that I had few phases that I can't remember but I got into Emile Zola in my 40's and had everything I could find by him. My last collection was Patricia Highsmith, I had about 20 books, novels mostly and a couple of short story collections.
Now I'm a kindle convert and the only books here are cookery and travel books plus a few assorted old medical books that I keep for the laugh.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 2, 2012)

Marx - about 70, only got 37 in the house though, rest out on loan to reading groups and mates.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 2, 2012)

VS Naipaul, have about eight of his novels and his travel writing on my shelves.  I usually give books to the charity shop unless I think I am going to reread them.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Mar 2, 2012)

Most of?  Own?  No-one.


----------



## Lea (Mar 2, 2012)

Probably Linda Howard.

E2A: Oh forgot about my collection of Agatha Christie.


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Mar 2, 2012)

Agatha Christie (I didn't want to admit that until I saw other people's admissions)
Douglas Adams
Marian Keyes


----------



## blossie33 (Mar 2, 2012)

Probably Dervla Murphy (travel books) and Lisa St Aubin de Teran (fiction and non fiction)


----------



## Wilf (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I've never read beyond the Book of the New Sun, found them so dense that I need to come back every few years. Will pick up Urth of the New Sun one of these days.


 In the last decade I've probably read/bought more Gene Wolfe than anything else.  I find his 'unreliable narrator' thing great and annoying at the same time, but whatever, he's a class act.

Literally, the author I have most of is Michael Moorcock, which I bought in my teens.  That's a tad naff now and the stuff he's done since then has been equally formulaic - particularly when he cranks out yet another Elric novel (something he sort of admits).  Must admit though I do like the early Jerry Cornelius novels.  Not really sure why they survive the periodic cull of books I have to the charity shop, it's probably that they are about the only evidence I did anything constructive in my teenage years.


----------



## zoooo (Mar 2, 2012)

kittyP said:


> As in Tintin?


Yep! I love a bit of Tintin.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 2, 2012)

Murakami, McDonald Fraser, Pelecanos


----------



## no-no (Mar 2, 2012)

Asimov and Arthur C Clarke easily.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2012)

Authors we own 10 or more books by:

Iain Banks - 10
William S. Burroughs - 10
Noam Chomsky - 11
John Christopher - 12
Len Deighton - 13
Stephen R. Donaldson - 10
Gerald Durrell - 10
Janet Evanovich - 21
John Farris - 11
Raymond E. Feist - 14
Allan Dean Foster - 23
Christopher Fowler - 14
Dick Francis - 20
David Gemmell - 13
Barbara Hambly - 13
Harry Harrison - 17
Robert A. Heinlein - 33
James Herbert - 14
Jack Higgins - 16
Tom Holt - 17
John Irving - 11
Stephen King - 17
Dean R. Koontz - 18
Katherine Kurtz - 12
Brian Lumley - 14
R. A. MacAvoy - 10
Julian May - 12
Ian McEwan - 10
Ellis Peters - 11
Terry Pratchett - 34
Robert Rankin - 13
John Saul - 10
Alexander McCall Smith - 12
E. A. St. George - 12
Rosemary Sutcliff - 12
Sheri S. Tepper - 14
Harry Turtledove - 11
Kurt Vonnegut - 13
Robert Anton Wilson - 10
Diana Wynne-Jones - 13

That's about 10% of our entire "home library".


----------



## The Octagon (Mar 2, 2012)

Bill Bryson
Iain M. Banks
Roald Dahl
Stephen Ambrose
Tom Clancy
Frank Miller
Charlaine Harris   (got the full Sookie collection for £10, not read them yet though)


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Why do people do this? If I can't get into a book after the fourth attempt, it's taken to a charity shop.


Is fun your only motivation for anything? I read for more than just kicks: news isn't much fun, usually, but I read plenty of that. I read Derrida to attempt to understand what he is saying. And to get a fancy pants degree out of it as well, obviously


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 2, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Marx - about 70, only got 37 in the house though, rest out on loan to reading groups and mates.


Thank fuck - a few more non-fiction admissions cropping up to cover my shame!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

David Gemmel LOL


any book where the hero is called Bane the Bastard is bound to deliver.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 2, 2012)

Col_Buendia said:


> Is fun your only motivation for anything?<snip>


No.  You seem to make a lot assumptions based on your prejudice about the fiction I part own.  Why shouldn't I combine work (eg avoiding losing my languages) with pleasure?

FYI there's also plenty of non-fiction around the flat, including Umberto Eco's "Mouse or Rat?".  But things have to earn their place here, and if they don't, they're got rid of.  No book gets kept just to impress visitors.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> Marx - about 70, only got 37 in the house though, rest out on loan to reading groups and mates.



Did you count just now or do you keep a running tally?


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 2, 2012)

I counted this morning.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

Ah.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2012)

If you include cook books and little books as well as actual stories then Tove Jansson features quite highly in this house 

I have quite a few Jasper Fforde's too. 

I own most of DH Lawrence's stuff but have not read them all. 

I listen to challenging music, watch challenging films but often when it comes to books, I want something not trashy but a light-ish relief. 
That's not saying I will not read something heavier if it has been recommended.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 2, 2012)

kittyP said:


> If you include cook books and little books as well as actual stories then Tove Jansson features quite highly in this house
> 
> I have quite a few Jasper Fforde's too.
> 
> ...


I listen to piss easy music and watch piss easy films.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> I listen to piss easy music and watch piss easy films.


 
Oh Butchers, I can never tell.
Just tell me honesty is that what you think or are you taking the piss out of me?
I cannot be arsed with working shit out today. I am too tired .


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 2, 2012)

25mins left on the clock, you really don't want to know


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2012)

butchersapron said:


> 25mins left on the clock, you really don't want to know


 
I probably don't. Just coz either way I'll still go  and it will all still be futile.
: paranoid android smiley:


----------



## Greebo (Mar 2, 2012)

kittyP said:


> I probably don't. Just coz either way I'll still go  and it will all still be futile.
> : paranoid android smiley:


Well if it's all futile anyway, you might as well enjoy yourself while you can.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Well if it's all futile anyway, you might as well enjoy yourself while you can.


 
Blitz spirit and all that. 
A nod is as good as a wink to a blind bat.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Oh Butchers, I can never tell.
> Just tell me honesty is that what you think or are you taking the piss out of me?
> I cannot be arsed with working shit out today. I am too tired .


 
He's lying out his arse, take a look at his posts in the DVD thread, all Ukrainian silent movies from some 30s miner cooperative.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 2, 2012)

kittyP said:


> Blitz spirit and all that.
> A nod is as good as a wink to a blind bat.


Not so much that as staying miserable won't change the outcome.


----------



## kittyP (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He's lying out his arse, take a look at his posts in the DVD thread, all Ukrainian silent movies from some 30s miner cooperative.


 
Thought so. 

Arrrrhhhhh the futility "pass the smelling salts"!


----------



## yield (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Pratchett, I reckon. Racking up most of Steven Erikson's work too, got 10 of his so far. Have a fair few Mieville and Gene Wolfe books, gonna get more of Wolfe.





Termite Man said:


> if we are including graphic novels then it's either Neil Gaiman, Warren Ellis or Brian Azzarello.


Those. Plus a load of Grant Morrison graphic novels and his short stories Lovely Biscuits.
I've probably got most of Stephen R. Donaldson too.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

yield said:


> Those. Plus a load of Grant Morrison graphic novels and his short stories Lovely Biscuits.
> I've probably got most of Stephen R. Donaldson too.


 
On Donaldson:

1. Is it worth it reading the Last Chronicles of TC?
2. What about the Gap books? Any good?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

oh me, oh my, I'm a whing fucking rapist in generic fantasy setting. Sob Sob, Wail.

Thomas fucking Covenant. You aren't meant to DESPISE the anti-hero are you?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 2, 2012)

Prose - Ken MacLeod, Charles Stross, Vonnegut, Pynchon, Elmore Leonard, Flan O'Brien, Robert Rankin, Iain M Banks, Victor Pelevin, Haruki Murikami, HP Lovecraft, Arthur Conan-Doyle, Alan Garner - I have pretty much every book by each of those authors (except Vonnegut but I'm trying).
*My parents own pretty much everybook by Alistair MacLean, Desmond Bagley, Robert Ludlum, and Frederik Forsyth luckily otherwise I would have to buy them as well

Non Fiction - David Harvey, Eric Hobsbwm, Murray Bookchin, Tony Cliff, Slavoj Zizek Malcolm Gladwell, Hunter S Thompson, and Robert Anton Wilson.

Graphic Novels - Almost all Herge, Goscinny and Urderzo (not just Tintin, and Asterix either), Grant Morrison, Bryan Talbot, and Kurt Busiek.

Between us we've probably got 1000 books  I bought us both Kindles the other week strictly e-books from now on, the last move was a killer.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> oh me, oh my, I'm a whing fucking rapist in generic fantasy setting. Sob Sob, Wail.
> 
> Thomas fucking Covenant. You aren't meant to DESPISE the anti-hero are you?


 
My memories, going some 15-20 years back, is that it was all very angry and stilted at the same time.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 2, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> oh me, oh my, I'm a whing fucking rapist in generic fantasy setting. Sob Sob, Wail.
> 
> Thomas fucking Covenant. You aren't meant to DESPISE the anti-hero are you?


 
I started reading the first book but gave up about two pages after the rape scene, it was shit before that but it was the final straw.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> I started reading the first book but gave up about two pages after the rape scene, it was shit before that but it was the final straw.


 
I'd rather re-read Clan of the Cave Bear.


----------



## yield (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> On Donaldson:
> 
> 1. Is it worth it reading the Last Chronicles of TC?
> 
> 2. What about the Gap books? Any good?



Yes as DotCommunist said he has really unappealing anti-heroes. Angus Thermopylae in the Gap series is a monster too.

Yet somehow they grew on me and almost redeem themselves.


Spanky Longhorn said:


> Prose - Ken MacLeod, Charles Stross, Vonnegut, Pynchon, Elmore Leonard, Flan O'Brien, Robert Rankin, Iain M Banks, Victor Pelevin, Haruki Murikami, HP Lovecraft, Arthur Conan-Doyle, Alan Garner - I have pretty much every book by each of those authors (except Vonnegut but I'm trying).


Love most of those but not got many. Not read any Elmore Leonard or Flan O'Brien though.



Spanky Longhorn said:


> Graphic Novels - Almost all Herge, Goscinny and Urderzo (not just Tintin, and Asterix either), Grant Morrison, Bryan Talbot, and Kurt Busiek.


Kurt Busiek where should I start?


TruXta said:


> I'd rather re-read Clan of the Cave Bear.


My girlfriend at the time said it was the best book she'd ever read. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

yield said:


> Yes as DotCommunist said he has really unappealing anti-heroes. Angus Thermopylae in the Gap series is a monster too.
> 
> My girlfriend at the time said it was the best book she'd ever read. Absolutely terrible.


 
Hmmm. WRT COTCB those were great when I was 13-14 and had a permaboner.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> My memories, going some 15-20 years back, is that it was all very angry and stilted at the same time.


 

Female characters get a raw deal in sci fi and fantasy quite often. Even sainted Asimov couldn't write a woman character well. Within science fiction the balance has it's redressers, Octavia Butler, Tricia Sullivan, Cherry Wilder, Atwood (denies it). Peter Hamilton writes sci fi sex scenes like they were supposed to end up at Razzle magazine 'I never belived these casts were true untill an improbably hot engineer came round to fix my shaky bionics'


Where can we spot similar in fantasy? Katherin Kerr does a nice line in celt fantasy. Jacqouline Carrey does those sub bdsm terre d'annge books. 

I'm excluding crap female fantasy authors, they rival men in output of dross.

Other than Sussanah Clarke I can't recall the last time a female fantasy author proper wowed me.


----------



## yield (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Hmmm. WRT COTCB those were great when I was 13-14 and had a permaboner.


I was about 18-19 when I read it. When I was in my early teens I was on David Eddings and Conan.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Mar 2, 2012)

Greebo said:


> No. You seem to make a lot assumptions based on your prejudice about the fiction I part own. Why shouldn't I combine work (eg avoiding losing my languages) with pleasure?


Good on you if you can combine it. Well done indeed. I'll try harder to be like you then, shall I? I don't have a clue what fiction you own, before today I don't remember ever reading a post you made. What's my prejudice you refer to?



Greebo said:


> FYI there's also plenty of non-fiction around the flat, including Umberto Eco's "Mouse or Rat?". But things have to earn their place here, and if they don't, they're got rid of. No book gets kept just to impress visitors.


Now I *really* have no idea what you're on about mate. Who visits you then? Is it obligatory to inspect your bookshelves if invited round for tea?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 2, 2012)

yield said:


> Love most of those but not got many. Not read any Elmore Leonard or Flan O'Brien though.


 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Harper-Pere...7176/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330716771&sr=8-1

proto-Miligan, Rankin's hero.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Get-Shorty-...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1330716810&sr=1-1

Funny, clever, easy to read crime fiction, also Westerns.



> Kurt Busiek where should I start?


 
Depends if you like superheroes or not - if you do then this;

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...rds=astro+city&sprefix=Astro+C,stripbooks,203


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 2, 2012)

I don't know if you're still doing this, but I've just been and counted, so:

Cormac MacCarthy
Philip K Dick
John Irving
John Fowles
Barbara Gowdy
Gabriel Garcia Marquez
Raymond Carver
Raymond Chandler


----------



## N_igma (Mar 2, 2012)

Katie Price xx


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 2, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> John Fowles
> r


 
Read Mantissa when I was 14 or 15, dirty bastard


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2012)

yield said:


> Love most of those but not got many. Not read any Elmore Leonard or Flan O'Brien though.


 
If you try Flann O'Brien, may I humbly suggest you start with "The Dalkey Archive" and/or "The Third Policeman", as they're probably the easiest to get into.


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 2, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Other than Sussanah Clarke I can't recall the last time a female fantasy author proper wowed me.


 

Sheri Tepper ?

kind of sci-fi/fantasy crossover


----------



## Belushi (Mar 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> If you try Flann O'Brien, may I humbly suggest you start with "The Dalkey Archive" and/or "The Third Policeman", as they're probably the easiest to get into.


 
I've only read 'The Third Policeman' but its brilliant, must read more.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2012)

mentalchik said:


> Sheri Tepper ?
> 
> kind of sci-fi/fantasy crossover


 
And horror.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2012)

Belushi said:


> I've only read 'The Third Policeman' but its brilliant, must read more.


 
Robert Anton Wilson ended up, in his "Historical Illuminatus Chronicles", pretty much building a metaphysics around the occurrences and characters in Flann O'Brien's books. 

Read "The Dalkey Archive", mate. Well worth it!!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 2, 2012)

Belushi said:


> I've only read 'The Third Policeman' but its brilliant, must read more.


 
While VP is correct, At Swim two Birds is also fantastic and rewarding.

Personally I went from Miligan to RAW to Rankin to O'Brien.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> While VP is correct, At Swim two Birds is also fantastic and rewarding.
> 
> Personally I went from Miligan to RAW to Rankin to O'Brien.


 
I only managed to pick up a copy of "At Swim Two Birds" in september last year (at an English language bookshop in Berlin!) , after not having been able to find a copy for about 6 years.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

RAW is like injecting weirdness into your eyeballs


----------



## TruXta (Mar 2, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> RAW is like injecting weirdness into your eyeballs


 
Nah, he's fairly vanilla. Kenneth Grant, now we're talking weird.


----------



## pennimania (Mar 2, 2012)

Elizabeth Seifert - I think I've got everyone of her 80 odd novels - some of them I have more than one copy because I wanted the (even) kitscher version.

I'm going to frame some of the dustjackets and put them on my bathroom wall.

just got rid of all our Tintin and Asterix books to the local primary school - apparently they are being very well received


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nah, he's fairly vanilla. Kenneth Grant, now we're talking weird.


 

I read the illuminatus! stuff when I was 18. And a few times since. The idea of erisian faith is appealing cos it is basically be a wierd annoying cunt but with a purposeful destabilisation scheme attatched. I can do weird, I can do annoying...


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 2, 2012)

i was about to say terry pratchett  but  in actuality  it might well be ken akamatsu.

i mean negima alone is   pushing 40 volumes  add in love hina  and  AI love you   and  it's  like 60 volumes of stuff


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Nah, he's fairly vanilla. Kenneth Grant, now we're talking weird.


 
Nah, Kenneth's not weird, he's Typhonian.  "Weird" is more your Freya Ascwynn (mostly because she was always a bit bonkers, tbf).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> RAW is like injecting weirdness into your eyeballs


 
Depends how you read him, I suppose.  If you take him seriously, then you're fucked, but if you acknowledge that his favourite archetype was the trickster, you can actually enjoy what he wrote.  I loved the two "Illuminatus!" trilogies he did, because he and Shea wove CT so playfully throughout everything, in such a way that loads of CTers bought into it wholesale!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 2, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I read the illuminatus! stuff when I was 18. And a few times since. The idea of erisian faith is appealing cos it is basically be a wierd annoying cunt but with a purposeful destabilisation scheme attatched. I can do weird, I can do annoying...


 
Come on, don't be modest, you can do "cunt" too!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 2, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Depends how you read him, I suppose. If you take him seriously, then you're fucked, but if you acknowledge that his favourite archetype was the trickster, you can actually enjoy what he wrote. I loved the two "Illuminatus!" trilogies he did, because he and Shea wove CT so playfully throughout everything, in such a way that loads of CTers bought into it wholesale!


 
oh shit yer. I read it young and took it as another weird skiffy alt history book. Was much later that I clocked the 'telemachus sneezed' piss take of atlas shrugged, much later that I realised chicago 68 and the sds were a real thing. I read it as pure fantasy, untroubled by luciano/muldano questions.

It's a far more erudite conspiracy idea though is it not. Layers within layers . The only thing which SORT of comes close is Pynchons Vineland for american paranoiac fantasies.And even then they are radically diff. authors. I just got something of a similar vibe (kill me) from pynchon.

Midget hides in a tea urn so he can post directives from management that cause the customers a mild frission of discontent. WHO THINKS LIKE THAT.

anyways, bare derail


----------



## weepiper (Mar 3, 2012)

Diana Wynne Jones. There are 16 on the shelf that I can see and my daughter has another 2 or 3 secreted in her room. Probably Pratchett after that.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 3, 2012)

Not sure, I own quite a lot of books. Ian rankin or Anne Perry, probably, but I also have a lot of Pratchetts. Including 'where's my cow?' which always make me


----------



## Epona (Mar 3, 2012)

Oh forgot to say that I have everything Chuck Palahniuk has written - but it's not as many books as the authors I mentioned previously.

I find it impossible to thin out my collection of books - mostly because I re-read books frequently - I have pretty much eidetic memory for visual detail but can never remember the plot to anything, I was recently loaned a crime novel and it was only when I got to the last few pages that I realised I'd read it before - possibly more than once  - and I can rewatch films several times even recalling certain scenes in perfect visual detail but failing to remember the outcome of the story - this has its benefits, I guess I'm a cheap date as far as the local libraries and video rental shops are concerned 

But it does mean that I have run out of space to keep books. I have asked for a Kindle for my birthday, it's the only way forward for me - also I have arthritis and am starting to find it uncomfortable for my hands to hold a book open for as a long as I want to spend reading it (anyone who doubts this, imagine if you had trouble holding a book in front of you, hands in pain, for long enough to read as long as you wanted)- A Kindle will be a new lease of life for my reading habits


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 3, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Diana Wynne Jones. There are 16 on the shelf that I can see and my daughter has another 2 or 3 secreted in her room.


 
Love her books - and Susan Cooper who is similar imo


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 3, 2012)

I have an extensive collection of PKdick novels and short stories collections.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Diana Wynne Jones. There are 16 on the shelf that I can see and my daughter has another 2 or 3 secreted in her room. Probably Pratchett after that.


 
One of the things I really love about Diana Wynne Jones is that I've seen her books in the collections of all age-groups, from kids to 70+ year olds. Now *that* is appeal!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Love her books - and Susan Cooper who is similar imo


 
PLus, if you can get past the slightly more stilted language, Alan Garner.


----------



## weepiper (Mar 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> PLus, if you can get past the slightly more stilted language, Alan Garner.


 
Weirdstone of Brisingamen was my favourite ever book as a child.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> PLus, if you can get past the slightly more stilted language, Alan Garner.


It's strange, read (him) at school (not actually for school) and didn't notice the old fashioned style, now it jumps out as sounding really dated.
Then again, I was used to Enid Blyton as well.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Nah, Kenneth's not weird, he's Typhonian. "Weird" is more your Freya Ascwynn (mostly because she was always a bit bonkers, tbf).


 
He's not the weirdest occult writer out there, but he's fucking weird alright.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 3, 2012)

I have 40+ Robert Heinlein books, mostly tatty old paperbacks picked up in second-hand bookshops or market stalls.

Aside from that, I have quite a lot of Alan Moore's work, and everything Guy Gavriel Kay and Joe Abercrombie have written.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Weirdstone of Brisingamen was my favourite ever book as a child.


 
I'm currently in the process of buying a hardback copy to replace my 1970s-vintage paperback.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He's not the weirdest occult writer out there, but he's fucking weird alright.


 
He's a *really* entertaining lecturer (although he must be getting on a bit, now), although he does the usual O.T.O. thing of trying to claim that all post-Crowley occult formations rip Crowley off unmercifully.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I have 40+ Robert Heinlein books, mostly tatty old paperbacks picked up in second-hand bookshops or market stalls.


 
Yep. My only Heinlein hardback is a Gollancz "The Moon is a Harsh Mistress".



> Aside from that, I have quite a lot of Alan Moore's work, and everything Guy Gavriel Kay and Joe Abercrombie have written.


 
I'm with you on Guy Gavriel Kay (was given a galley proof of "The Summer Tree" in the mid-eighties, and was instantly hooked!), but I've only just read anything by Joe Abercrombie ("The Heroes").


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 3, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Weirdstone of Brisingamen was my favourite ever book as a child.


 
Mine too for a while


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's a *really* entertaining lecturer (although he must be getting on a bit, now), although he does the usual O.T.O. thing of trying to claim that all post-Crowley occult formations rip Crowley off unmercifully.


 
Mostly true until the explosion of the internet in the mid nineties though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Mostly true until the explosion of the internet in the mid nineties though.


 
Yeah, but it was always fun to wind him up by saying "the Wiccans don't", or "the I.O.T. don't", cos then he'd go into a long _spiel_ about to what degree they *had*.


----------



## mentalchik (Mar 3, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Weirdstone of Brisingamen was my favourite ever book as a child.


Bloody hell i've just remembered that now


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's a *really* entertaining lecturer (although he must be getting on a bit, now), although he does the usual O.T.O. thing of trying to claim that all post-Crowley occult formations rip Crowley off unmercifully.


 
Died last year.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 3, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm with you on Guy Gavriel Kay (was given a galley proof of "The Summer Tree" in the mid-eighties, and was instantly hooked!), but I've only just read anything by Joe Abercrombie ("The Heroes").


If anything I prefer Abercrombie. Modern realist high fantasy - swords and sorcery, but the characters say "fuck" and "shit" a lot, fart occasionally, and generally seem a lot more real than your average fellowship of the ring. He also writes the best action scenes I've ever read.

Edit: Oh, and the other books by him all feature different familiar characters in the lead roles. His first trilogy follows Ninefingers, who is mentioned in passing a lot in The Heroes, and his other novel (Best Served Cold) stars Caul Shivers among others. He's a consummate worldbuilder.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Died last year.


 
Had a long old life, considering his multiple vices.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2012)

Buddy Bradley said:


> If anything I prefer Abercrombie. Modern realist high fantasy - swords and sorcery, but the characters say "fuck" and "shit" a lot, fart occasionally, and generally seem a lot more real than your average fellowship of the ring. He also writes the best action scenes I've ever read.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and the other books by him all feature different familiar characters in the lead roles. His first trilogy follows Ninefingers, who is mentioned in passing a lot in The Heroes, and his other novel (Best Served Cold) stars Caul Shivers among others. He's a consummate worldbuilder.


 

Malazan Book of the Fallen, if you like realist high fantasy (steven erikson)


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 3, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Malazan Book of the Fallen, if you like realist high fantasy (steven erikson)


Wishlisted, thanks.


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Malazan Book of the Fallen, if you like realist high fantasy (steven erikson)


 
Realist fantasy? Stretching it if you ask me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2012)

R





TruXta said:


> Realist fantasy? Stretching it if you ask me.


 
Realism as in the realism of statecraft and human interaction. Not precisely realist as in what happens is realistic, more that the characters and the dialogue is more 'real' than in generic high fantasy.

There is a beautiful conversation between Bugg and the lawyer representing Thols interests when Tehol sets the economic dominoes falling that is not particualrly realistic but nonetheless satisfying and very funny

'so you are saying that the social contract is just a mask for you to wear while profiting?'
'Of course it is you idiot'

or similar. Possibly in Midnight Tides or Bonehunters


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2012)

Agree to disagree. Some of the dialogue is naturalistic, a lot isn't. Possibly because gods and demons and whatnot are doing the talking.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2012)

Gruntle. Treaches reluctant Mortal Sword. A real Ascendant.

Anyway, not the thread for this quibbling 

*wanders off to Malazan fotums for another row with yanks and canadians*


----------



## TruXta (Mar 3, 2012)

Malazan forums? Do tell more.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Mar 3, 2012)

fotums not forums they're a type of boarding house in Northamptonshire for North Americans.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 3, 2012)

weepiper said:


> Weirdstone of Brisingamen was my favourite ever book as a child.


 
Me, too. Have you ever been to Alderley Edge?


----------



## weepiper (Mar 3, 2012)

goldenecitrone said:


> Me, too. Have you ever been to Alderley Edge?


 
nope. Fed's sister went to school not far from there though!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 3, 2012)

weepiper said:


> nope. Fed's sister went to school not far from there though!


 
It's a spooky place, especially when you've just reread the book and it's late autumn and the dark is drawing in. And you've got a teenager's vivid imagination.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 3, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Malazan forums? Do tell more.


 

http://www.malazanempire.com/site/


the canadians are the saner


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 3, 2012)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> Read Mantissa when I was 14 or 15, dirty bastard


 
Actually I went through a Fowles phase at about the same age but none of them have endured except The Collector - but I find it hard to get rid of books....


----------



## mrfusion (Mar 3, 2012)

As a university hangover, probably Kierkegaard (assuming multiple editions of each work count).  As far as fiction goes though, probably W. Somerset Maugham or Clive Barker.  Though I suspect if I counted I would be surprised and discover I have a crazy number of books by some author I dislike, or is just forgettable.


----------



## Hulot (Mar 4, 2012)

PG Wodehouse. I've got dozens and dozens and possibly even more dozens.

Back to Flann O'Brien - I'd recommend reading _The Third Policeman_ before _The Dalkey Archive_ because in a sense stuff from the first book leads into the second.


----------



## maya (Mar 4, 2012)

Non-fiction makes up over 80% of my bookshelves, as I'm not so keen on novels (if I don't believe _instantly_ in the fictional universe or reality the author conjures, I dismiss the book as bourgeois, contrived and disappointing and throw it away, or force myself to read it through while muttering about all the flaws of the author and how this passage is unconvincing and how I wish it'd been written better, preferrably by me, or someone who cared about their readers enough to actually develop a believeable setting)

I own everything by Philip K. Dick and Kurt Vonnegut, that includes non-fiction essay collections writtten by them or secondary literature written about them (biographies, academic treaties, etc.), so I'd say they'll most probably top my list... Can't verify this, as most of my books are still in boxes from when I moved in over four years ago (long story  )

Carl Sagan, Jorges Luis Borges, Burroughs (hate his prose but went through a 'phase'), Robert Anton Wilson, Tolstoy, Dostoyevsky, J.G. Ballard, Moebius, and lots of series by science fiction authors whose names I probably should remember right now but can't... And lot of 'modern' twentieth-century novels (sic)

What I'm most surprised about is that I seem to own so many poetry books- For some reason they don't register on my radar as 'proper' books (preposterous, I know), yet I keep buying them- though almost never 'reading' them- but when I do read them, it's very intensively and usually focused on just one poet or style that I obsessively read for weeks, then analyse and put back on the shelf, until next phase/urge/obsession pops up...

And, of course: Lots and lots of crime fiction and comic books. Probably all of the Goscinny/Uderzo (Asterix) albums, although my siblings and 'friends' back in the day used to steal a lot from me, so I lack albums I thought I had- can't be arsed to buy them now really, not even sure if they're still available in translation (my french is utter crap and I can't even decipher children's books... it takes about 10 mins to read a page), anyway...

I should probably sift out the books I never read that aren't worth owning (I buy too many second-hand books, most of them I never read again if they're only impulse loot with no real emotional bonding thing present... Perhaps I should learn to let go, and just keep the good ones which I actually care about? Hmmm... It's easier said than done! As most book-o-philes probably know  )


----------



## Greebo (Mar 4, 2012)

maya said:


> <snip>Probably all of the Goscinny/Uderzo (Asterix) albums, although my siblings and 'friends' back in the day used to steal a lot from me, so I lack albums I thought I had- can't be arsed to buy them now really, not even sure if they're still available in translation<snip>


They probably are still available  - Asterix books are quite popular.  It might be worth trawling through the usual booksellers of new & secondhand (online and offline) plus checking the booklists of shops which sell translated books (eg Grant and Cutler).


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 5, 2012)

NVP said:


> I'd go for The Black Dahlia, the first of the LA Quartet. Ace book and if you like his style you've got three others to carry on with.


 
I picked up The Black Dahlia and Blood's a Rover in a charity shop at the weekend.
I've got a 4,000 word assignment looming though so I won't start anything until I finish that.

I can see that Blood's a Rover is the 3rd in a trilogy so I'll hunt out the first two before I start on that one.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 5, 2012)

maya said:


> Non-fiction makes up over 80% of my bookshelves, as I'm not so keen on novels (if I don't believe _instantly_ in the fictional universe or reality the author conjures, I dismiss the book as bourgeois, contrived and disappointing and throw it away, or force myself to read it through while muttering about all the flaws of the author and how this passage is unconvincing and how I wish it'd been written better, preferrably by me, or someone who cared about their readers enough to actually develop a believeable setting)
> 
> I own everything by Philip K. Dick and Kurt Vonnegut, that includes non-fiction essay collections writtten by them or secondary literature written about them (biographies, academic treaties, etc.), so I'd say they'll most probably top my list... Can't verify this, as most of my books are still in boxes from when I moved in over four years ago (long story  )
> 
> Carl Sagan, Jorges Luis Borges...


 




> Burroughs (hate his prose but went through a 'phase')...


 
William S. or Edgar Rice? 



> Robert Anton Wilson, Tolstoy, Dostoyevsky, J.G. Ballard, Moebius, and lots of series by science fiction authors whose names I probably should remember right now but can't... And lot of 'modern' twentieth-century novels (sic)
> 
> What I'm most surprised about is that I seem to own so many poetry books- For some reason they don't register on my radar as 'proper' books (preposterous, I know), yet I keep buying them- though almost never 'reading' them- but when I do read them, it's very intensively and usually focused on just one poet or style that I obsessively read for weeks, then analyse and put back on the shelf, until next phase/urge/obsession pops up...


 
I've always found poetry to be more "mood" reading than everyday reading.



> And, of course: Lots and lots of crime fiction and comic books. Probably all of the Goscinny/Uderzo (Asterix) albums, although my siblings and 'friends' back in the day used to steal a lot from me, so I lack albums I thought I had- can't be arsed to buy them now really, not even sure if they're still available in translation (my french is utter crap and I can't even decipher children's books... it takes about 10 mins to read a page), anyway...
> 
> I should probably sift out the books I never read that aren't worth owning (I buy too many second-hand books, most of them I never read again if they're only impulse loot with no real emotional bonding thing present... Perhaps I should learn to let go, and just keep the good ones which I actually care about? Hmmm... It's easier said than done! As most book-o-philes probably know  )


 
I've been trying to do that for years. Seems like for every hundred we get rid of, we buy another 150!


----------



## Voley (Mar 5, 2012)

BoatieBird said:


> I picked up The Black Dahlia and Blood's a Rover in a charity shop at the weekend.
> I've got a 4,000 word assignment looming though so I won't start anything until I finish that.
> 
> I can see that Blood's a Rover is the 3rd in a trilogy so I'll hunt out the first two before I start on that one.


Yeah that trilogy goes American Tabloid (totally ace), The Cold Six Thousand (the worst book I've read by him) and Blood's A Rover (possibly even better than American Tabloid). I'm just coming to the end of BAR now and it's been one of the best books I've read in ages.


----------



## starfish (Mar 5, 2012)

Ian Rankin probably comes second on my list. Ive got all the Rebus books somewhere, then David Attenborough. A shelf to the left of me has 9 books by him (2 signed) & 3 where he did the forewords.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 6, 2012)

Neil Gaimen
Terry Pratchett
Alan Moore
Frank Miller

( not that im a comic book geek or anything....  )


----------



## Ceej (Mar 7, 2012)

Hard to say - if I really love a writer, then I'll end up with most of their books.

Mark Billingham
John Harvey
Val McDermid
Michael Connolly
Christopher Brookmyre
Johnathon Kellerman
Philip Kerr
David Eddings

...I do love a good murder!


----------



## discokermit (Mar 7, 2012)

sven hassel.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Authors we own 10 or more books by:
> 
> Iain Banks - 10
> William S. Burroughs - 10
> ...


so basically, the answer to the op is "terry pratchet"?

loooooool!


----------



## Belushi (Mar 8, 2012)

But 12 Rosemary Sutcliff, class VP


----------



## discokermit (Mar 8, 2012)

Belushi said:


> But 12 Rosemary Sutcliff, class VP


you're spoiling my pointing and laughing.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 8, 2012)

Okay, *20 *Dick Francis VP


----------



## discokermit (Mar 8, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Okay, *20 *Dick Francis VP


no, it's not the authors, it's the fact he was so ashamed of pratchet he hid it in all the other guff.

oh forget it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2012)

discokermit said:


> sven hassel.


 

pretty much all the same anyway. Translated by SPGB member Jean Ure who wrote the nice post-apoc trilogy 'Plague 99' 'Come lucky April' and the third one I can't recall the name of


----------



## discokermit (Mar 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> pretty much all the same anyway.


that's the beauty.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 8, 2012)

Shirl said:


> I no longer keep books, I read and pass on.
> When I did used to keep books I had all the Agatha Christie books in print as a teenager. After that I had few phases that I can't remember but I got into Emile Zola in my 40's and had everything I could find by him. My last collection was Patricia Highsmith, I had about 20 books, novels mostly and a couple of short story collections.
> Now I'm a kindle convert and the only books here are cookery and travel books plus a few assorted old medical books that I keep for the laugh.


 

Highsmith's great isn't she? Don't get me wrong, it's always nice to see how Ripley's getting on, but when she leaves old Thom to his own devices for a bit and writes about someone else, that's when she really starts cookin with gas.

A bit like Philip K Dick in  that respect, when he left all that science fiction bollox alone for ten minutes, he turned out about four decent novels. Miltom Lumkey, or Confessions of a Crap Artist piss all over stuff like Beyond Lies The Wub.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2012)

discokermit said:


> no, it's not the authors, it's the fact he was so ashamed of pratchet he hid it in all the other guff.
> 
> oh forget it.


 
Hidden? It's in alphabetical order, you flea-bitten old fart-sniffer!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 8, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Okay, *20 *Dick Francis VP


Half of those were rehomed from somebody who had to move in a hurry.  Ditto Ellis Peters.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Authors we own 10 or more books by:
> 
> Iain Banks - 10
> William S. Burroughs - 10
> ...


 
Jesus Christ, what a pair of lightweights.  Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> Jesus Christ, what a pair of lightweights. Absolutely pathetic.


 
Fuck off, dwyer.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 8, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> Jesus Christ, what a pair of lightweights. Absolutely pathetic.


That, sweetie, is the fiction section. There are other authors in it, with fewer than 10 volumes each on the shelves. Not that I'd want your hands sullying any of them.

Non fiction seldom requires more than one volume by the same author on the same subject. Latest non fiction addition - a trade copy of "Children of Cain" by Michael Howard.

BTW you haven't answered the OP's question about your own books.  Why not?


----------



## marty21 (Mar 8, 2012)

not sure - haven't counted them up

but I own a lot of books by the following

Christopher  Fowler
China Mieville
Richard Morgan
Ian Rankin
Val Mcdermind
Sven Hassel
George Pelecanos
James Ellroy
Jo Nesbo
Cormac McCarthy
Larry McMurtry
William Gibson
Michael Marshall Smith
Kim Stanley Robinson


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Fuck off, dwyer.


 


Greebo said:


> That, sweetie, is the fiction section. There are other authors in it, with fewer than 10 volumes each on the shelves. Not that I'd want your hands sullying any of them.
> 
> Non fiction seldom requires more than one volume by the same author on the same subject. Latest non fiction addition - a trade copy of "Children of Cain" by Michael Howard.


 
How can you both reply at the same instant?  Are you in the same room on different computers?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2012)

This might be my afternoon entertainment sorted ^ Might not.

I've got loads by Douglas Adams, PJ O'Rourke and Jonathan Lethem.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Fuck off, dwyer.


 
_Dick Francis - 20_


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> That, sweetie, is the fiction section. There are other authors in it, with fewer than 10 volumes each on the shelves.


 
Stephen King - 17
Dostoevsky -     0



Greebo said:


> BTW you haven't answered the OP's question about your own books. Why not?


 
Hang on.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 8, 2012)

starfish said:


> As the question says, which author do you own the most books by?


 
Jean Baudrillard.



starfish said:


> Edited to add. And how many do you own by them?


 
14.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 8, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> How can you both reply at the same instant? Are you in the same room on different computers?


Congratulations, sweetie, you've finally worked out that we're not sock puppets.    Unless there's somebody with very fast fingers, 2 computers, 2 separate modems and a very split personality.  

Our internet access arrangements are none of your damn business, sweetie.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2012)

Sweetie?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 8, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> <snip>I've got loads by Douglas Adams, PJ O'Rourke and Jonathan Lethem.


FWIW PJ O'Rourke is one of my favourites, I just haven't got 10 or more books by him.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> That, sweetie, is the fiction section. There are other authors in it, with fewer than 10 volumes each on the shelves. Not that I'd want your hands sullying any of them.
> 
> Non fiction seldom requires more than one volume by the same author on the same subject. Latest non fiction addition - a trade copy of "Children of Cain" by Michael Howard.
> 
> BTW you haven't answered the OP's question about your own books. Why not?


 
He's got so many.

He claimed "over 100,000" at one time. I'm sure the size of his library has increased since then.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> FWIW PJ O'Rourke is one of my favourites, I just haven't got 10 or more books by him.


 
Whatever you say, dear.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 8, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Sweetie?


 
A fiercely passionate but sadly unrequited crush.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 8, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Sweetie?


Do I have to explain it every time?  Sarcastic use thereof.  As Dwyer is all too aware.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Congratulations, sweetie, you've finally worked out that we're not sock puppets.


 
No, I knew that--much too weird to be sock puppets, frankly. 

I'm off to buy a bagel.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> _Dick Francis - 20_


 
Your point?
Or are you one of those vile self-regarding snobs who thinks that reading workaday fiction is beneath you?  It wouldn't surprise me given your masturbatory writing style (yes, I own 2 books by the well-known internet knobber phil dwyer, folks! Don't worry, I got them from abe for a few pence plus p & p)!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 8, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> A fiercely passionate but sadly unrequited crush.


You really do live in your own little world don't you, sweetie?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Do I have to explain it every time? Sarcastic use thereof. As Dwyer is all too aware.


 
It's not very high-value sarcasm though but whatever pleases you. I'm 110% it's all water of a duck's back to Phil so seems sort of pointless and looks silly?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> Dostoevsky - 0


 
I didn't list any authors whose books I owned less than 10 of, which left out authors *including* Fyodor and some of his contemporaries.
Sharpen up, eh?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 8, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> It's not very high-value sarcasm though but whatever pleases you. I'm 110% it's all water of a duck's back to Phil so seems sort of pointless and looks silly?


Maybe.  I play a very long game at times.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> (yes, I own 2 books by the well-known internet knobber phil dwyer, folks! Don't worry, I got them from abe for a few pence plus p & p)!


 
"How to Win Friends and Influence People"?


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Congratulations, sweetie, you've finally worked out that we're not sock puppets.  Unless there's somebody with very fast fingers, 2 computers, 2 separate modems and a very split personality.


 
So you actually are taking turns to huddle over the same computer?  Seriously, is that how things work _chez panda_?

It's a pretty stark image actually.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 8, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> I didn't list any authors whose books I owned less than 10 of, which left out authors *including* Fyodor and some of his contemporaries.


 
Yeah right. Sure.

_John Irving - 11_
_Shakespeare - 0_


----------



## 2hats (Mar 8, 2012)

Most definitely Goscinny & Uderzo.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 8, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Maybe. I play a very long game at times.


 
Spending aaaaaaaaaaaaaages looking silly lol


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> Yeah right. Sure.
> 
> _John Irving - 11_
> _Shakespeare - 0_


 
You're very good at making assumptions, phil.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 8, 2012)

Yossarian said:


> "How to Win Friends and Influence People"?


 
Nothing so low-brow for our phil.

I can't actually post the titles, because he'd do what he does any time anyone gives a vague clue as to his real identity, and go running to the mods. 

Let's just say: Think of phil, think of what you reckon someone like phil would write, and you won't be far off the mark.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 8, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> Spending aaaaaaaaaaaaaages looking silly lol


 
Oh I don't know, Sweetie, it has a certain ring to it.  Can I call you Sweetie?  And so on.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 8, 2012)

phildwyer said:


> So you actually are taking turns to huddle over the same computer? Seriously, is that how things work _chez panda_?
> 
> It's a pretty stark image actually.


If, sweetie, that's how it works here (which I'll neither confirm or deny here on this thread), at least I have somebody to huddle with.  "Better a dinner of herbs..." and all that.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 8, 2012)

2hats said:


> Most definitely Goscinny & Uderzo.


 
I don't know about that, they always seem more like Laurel and Hardy to me.


----------

